# Adding 50G Fresh Water To 2010 270Bh



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

Keystone keeps messing around w/ the fresh water capacity in their trailers. I used to love Outbacks for their 50+ gallon tanks of fresh water.
I am now considering a 2010 Outback 270BH, however, this model has a 40 gal tank. 
I noticed that the 2011 come w/ a 50gallon tank and what I consider the almost perfect weekender tank setup.
A 50g fresh water, 60 gal gray and 30 gal black is usually the perfect setup for a 3-4 day outing that includes a quick shower for a small family.

We were wondering if adding an extra tank or replacing the existing one w/ a larger tank is easy to do.
Has anyone done this?

I always amazes me that companies have not figured out how much water you need for a 3-4 day outing w/ having to undo everything and visit the dump station.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The tanks are built into the floor, between the frame rails. I expect it would be a major undertaking to add or replace a tank. I think it would be far easier to bring along a jug of some sort that you could use to top up the tank if needed.

After a lifetime of boating, we love how much more water and holding tank capacity the trailers have. Try getting by with 18 gallons of fresh water, and 12 gallons for black water. Then pay $15.00 or more to have it pumped out.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If it were me, and if the dealer was giving me a good deal on a new leftover 2010 model, I'd try to work that to my advantage. You REALLY like the 2010, but it has a smaller fresh tank. Perhaps the dealer might sniff a sale and sweeten the deal somehow - usually by adding an electric jack or throwing in some package, or perhaps dropping the price a bit more.

In the end, you can do like I do for a 3-day weekend. I have two 6-gallon water jugs with spouts that I fill and carry along in the truck bed. That's 12 extra gallons, if needed. We try to use the campground's showers and toilets during the day, if they're clean, and our own, at night. That helps conserve water.

Just my opinion.

Mke


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

duggy said:


> The tanks are built into the floor, between the frame rails. I expect it would be a major undertaking to add or replace a tank. I think it would be far easier to bring along a jug of some sort that you could use to top up the tank if needed.
> 
> After a lifetime of boating, we love how much more water and holding tank capacity the trailers have. Try getting by with 18 gallons of fresh water, and 12 gallons for black water. Then pay $15.00 or more to have it pumped out.


They actually charged you to pump out the boat?? My sinks all run right out and the toilet is all that is stored onboard. I could either go to a pump out station, or there is a pump out boat that comes right to me. Both are figured in to the towns costs so that it prevents people from dumping overboard. My boat is one of the few that has a pump to do so, but it is keyswitch activated and has to be done 5 miles offshore. It is cheaper to go to the pump out then to go offshore. I don't quite remember what my water capacity is, but I know that when I am full the boat does lean to the one side as the tank is on the one side.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

duggy said:


> The tanks are built into the floor, between the frame rails. I expect it would be a major undertaking to add or replace a tank. I think it would be far easier to bring along a jug of some sort that you could use to top up the tank if needed.
> 
> After a lifetime of boating, we love how much more water and holding tank capacity the trailers have. Try getting by with 18 gallons of fresh water, and 12 gallons for black water. Then pay $15.00 or more to have it pumped out.


While the tanks look like they are built into the floor they can be removed relatively easily. (Well, at least once the underbelly is off!) At least in my ouback. At least one side of each tanks (waste, grey or fresh water) is held in place by a horizontal brace that is bolted, not welded to the frame rails. I think the grey and black tank have the removeable brackets on both sides. removing the brace will allow the tank to be removed.

that said, I've looked for a larger tank for our 295RE fresh water, and so far haven't found anything that would fit. Biggest issue is the 8" height limitation. However, I haven't checked to see what Keystone would charge for one of the older 60 gallon tanks. There certainly is room on mine to put in a bigger tank.

so, in the meantime I just pump from a dip tube in a 7 gallon tank when I need to refill. Added an extra pump in the pass through that discharges into the fresh water inlet and has a dip tube on the inlet side to suck water from a portable jug. Way better than filling by hand.!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

You might look at this as an option:
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/portable-rv-fresh-water-tank-45-gallon/1605


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

these guys have the biggest selection of tanks i have seen. there is one to fit in a capacity that you want, i am sure......

http://www.rvsurplus.net/catalog/display.php?category_id=190


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

outback loft said:


> The tanks are built into the floor, between the frame rails. I expect it would be a major undertaking to add or replace a tank. I think it would be far easier to bring along a jug of some sort that you could use to top up the tank if needed.
> 
> After a lifetime of boating, we love how much more water and holding tank capacity the trailers have. Try getting by with 18 gallons of fresh water, and 12 gallons for black water. Then pay $15.00 or more to have it pumped out.


They actually charged you to pump out the boat?? My sinks all run right out and the toilet is all that is stored onboard. I could either go to a pump out station, or there is a pump out boat that comes right to me. Both are figured in to the towns costs so that it prevents people from dumping overboard. My boat is one of the few that has a pump to do so, but it is keyswitch activated and has to be done 5 miles offshore. It is cheaper to go to the pump out then to go offshore. I don't quite remember what my water capacity is, but I know that when I am full the boat does lean to the one side as the tank is on the one side.
[/quote]

We're on inland waterways in Ontario. About the only place you can get a pump-out is at a marina. Some even charge more than $15.00. Our gray water also went overboard. It is highly illegal to have any kind of pumping system on our tanks. In all my years of boating around here, I only heard of one guy who dumped his illegally. And he was loaded.


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

I added a extra thirty gallon tank to my 26RS. I put it under the sofa and it gravity feeds to the factory 45 gallon. It was an easy install.


----------



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

Asplitsecond,

How did you connect the two tanks? Do you have a valve to add water from the sofa tank when you need it or does it auto feed? If auto feeding, how did you prevent it from over filling the main tank?

John


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

Took the Main tank fill and connected it to the new tank drain. The new tank fill goes to the outside fill port. The vents all connect to gather. When I fill, it fills the aux, which in turns will drain by gravity to the main until the main is full. Then the aux will just fill up. This way I do not have to mess with the pump or the fluid level indicators. Lift the sofa up and when it is gone, I check the main with the factory level indicators. 75 gals goes far with dry camping.


----------

